# my moray eel wont eat can some one help



## carloD88 (Jun 7, 2009)

i have a freshwater moray eel iv had for about 4 days now hes still a baby and i have him in a 65g tank wit sand the only ather fish in the tank with him are 2 oscars who dont even bother him i even put a lil salt in there to make it brackish but not to much to hurt my oscars but the thing is he wont eat iv tryed live feeders and frozen sliver sides and i dont want him ot die on me  so can any one help me out please 

thanks carlo


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Carlos, what are your exact water parameters and how long has your tank been set up? 

I just read that these eels need to be maintained at a middling salinity of around SG 1.010 and are prone to stress. When stressed they don't eat. You are trying to keep two different species of fish whose water requirements vary significantly. You're not going to be able to keep these two species together with any success. I don't know how attached you are to your oscars, how keen you are on keeping this eel, if you are able to set up another tank for your eel, etc.


----------



## carloD88 (Jun 7, 2009)

i can set up another tank its just that its a 20g high i can put my oscars in there


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You already know that a 20g is never going to be a healthy long term solution for two oscars. I can understand wanting to keep an eel but maybe this time you return him and when you are able to set up a proper tank for a "freshwater" moray you can then try keeping one? :-?


----------



## carloD88 (Jun 7, 2009)

yea i got every thing for the eel to at home in the tank hes in and im getting a 55 with in the week for my oscars so every thing i hope will work out with them


----------

